# Check this dude out.



## Bad Luck

I saw this on my way home from my last account today.


----------



## KingDuramax

Atleast he missed the phone pole. HaHa


----------



## dirt digger

doesn't look like the v-box was full...if it was the weight shift might have taken the whole thing all the way over:crying:


----------



## AintNoFun

gotta love township workers...


----------



## Up North

we had a salt truck roll over last week. Took two tow trucks & a backhoe to get it back up and on the road. Can anyone say...FREE SALT!!!!:redbounce 

Buck


----------



## PremierLand

This morning around 4am one of the city trucks around here, it was smoking. Must have blew a trans or motor. I bet he got a pay cut.


----------



## ksland

Bet he had to check his undies after that one!


----------



## PlowVA

I didn't see it, but some highway guy in the DC area had his bed tipped to get the last bit of sand out and was driving down one of the interstate highways. 

Can anyone guess what happened??? 
Probably some of these  :crying: :angry:


Jammed it under a bridge. Then about 20 minutes later the radio is saying another plow truck is on fire somewhere. Then 20 minutes LATER, they say it is the same truck wedged under the bridge, only now it is on fire...

I feel pretty bad for that guy!!!! Try explaining that one to your boss..."no sir first I got it wedged.... and then it caught on fire  "


----------



## Lux Lawn

Those city workers will do anything for a break.LOL

BTW I used to work for the city for 14 years


----------



## Oshkosh

*In my home town....*



Lux Lawn said:


> Those city workers will do anything for a break.LOL
> 
> BTW I used to work for the city for 14 years


 In my home town the guys used to hit something to break an edge or something so they would have to bring the truck in for repairs(when they got tired).They used to go into the back room for a snooze while the mechanics where fixing the equipment.
The boss figured out what was going on now the driver has to help the mechanic repair the truck.lol
Not so many repairs now.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Gotta Love Those Township Guys...Gives Us State Guys Job Security...And Hell Yeah He Had To Change His Pants for Sure!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Think he jumped out the high side?*



VAhighwayman said:


> Gotta Love Those Township Guys...Gives Us State Guys Job Security...And Hell Yeah He Had To Change His Pants for Sure!!


 What are the odds he really soiled his drawers and jumped out the high side?


----------



## VAhighwayman

Knowing town guys like I do....Odds were HIGH!!


----------



## crazymike

AintNoFun said:


> gotta love township workers...


lol, because you are perfect!

I know many town guys, they are fire fighters, etc... etc... just trying to make some extra cash. They make mistakes, it's part of life. Everyone seems to like to pick on them. Maybe because they are well paid and get decent hours considering they don't have to invest in equipment. Maybe because it's they get to drive bigger equipment? Who knows.

But for every township guy I've seen in a ditch, I've seen a contractor in the ditch, or backed into a light standard or broken equipment.

They are just guys trying to make a living like you are I. Why does everyone pick on them?


----------



## Eyesell

And to think people say we can't drive.....


----------



## frostservices

Give the guys a break,
My dad works for the township year round and has 25 miles of roads he takes care of,he works all alone they won`t hire hime full time,so no benefits no paid vacation,hes been doing it over 20 years never wrecked a truck, fixes most things that break in an unheated building which the snow can blow in , some of the ice storms we get a 4x4 truck weighing 30,000#,chains all the way around, sliding down hills where most of you wouldn`t drive with a pickup truck with chains on .And he gets paid $13 an hour and they kick about overtime although some weeks he will have 80 hours in they pay monthly so the next couple weeks you may have 20 hours so you get no overtime. So before you go calling people names trade places with them for awile.
Seth


----------



## andcon83

Current town worker in Maine here, and I have seen many stupid mistakes that state workers have made. No body is perfect.


----------



## AintNoFun

crazymike said:


> lol, because you are perfect!
> 
> I know many town guys, they are fire fighters, etc... etc... just trying to make some extra cash. They make mistakes, it's part of life. Everyone seems to like to pick on them. Maybe because they are well paid and get decent hours considering they don't have to invest in equipment. Maybe because it's they get to drive bigger equipment? Who knows.
> 
> But for every township guy I've seen in a ditch, I've seen a contractor in the ditch, or backed into a light standard or broken equipment.
> 
> They are just guys trying to make a living like you are I. Why does everyone pick on them?


well the guys in my area are a joke... why does it take 14 guys and 1 million dollars worth of trucks and equipment to fill a pot hole with cold patch that is outta the pothole by the end of the day. a buddy of mine works for a privatized company who maintains a bunch of towns equipment. i've seen first hand what the township guys do just so they can break the truck and head to the shop to get paid to sleep......


----------



## frostservices

AintNoFun said:


> well the guys in my area are a joke... why does it take 14 guys and 1 million dollars worth of trucks and equipment to fill a pot hole with cold patch that is outta the pothole by the end of the day. a buddy of mine works for a privatized company who maintains a bunch of towns equipment. i've seen first hand what the township guys do just so they can break the truck and head to the shop to get paid to sleep......


 I`m not sure about there but around here there is no township's that have 14 guys working for them or even close to a million dollars in equipment. Most townships have 1 maybe 2 trucks a backhoe with loader a mower tractor and maybe a road grader they have one full time guy and sometimes a second part time. So I`m not sure what your referring to but it sounds more like city or county to me , if they have that much equipment or manpower. Try to get your facts straight before posting.
Seth


----------



## HighwayDept.

We run 16 pieces of equipment every snow storm all the way from one ton pickups to loaders out plowing the streets,town parking lots, 3 schools, 2 cemeteries,sidewalks and 5 town owned buildings. Yes we do have mishaps and breakdowns but on 99% of the storms we have nothing go wrong. Many people do not realize that we are out for the whole duration of the storm where as most private contractors start plowing at a couple of inches and in most cases don't work around the clock. A few hours rest will make a big difference in a drivers alertness. 

About the other comment about breaking the trucks to get a break, is not true with our department as we have a mechanic on duty through out the entire storm. If any breakdowns do happen, we usually have the parts in stock for common breakdowns, and if they will take a while to fix or are ones we do not have the parts on hand we have a couple extra trucks that can go out and plow.


----------



## Oshkosh

*You are lucky*



HighwayDept. said:


> We run 16 pieces of equipment every snow storm all the way from one ton pickups to loaders out plowing the streets,town parking lots, 3 schools, 2 cemeteries,sidewalks and 5 town owned buildings. Yes we do have mishaps and breakdowns but on 99% of the storms we have nothing go wrong. Many people do not realize that we are out for the whole duration of the storm where as most private contractors start plowing at a couple of inches and in most cases don't work around the clock. A few hours rest will make a big difference in a drivers alertness.
> 
> About the other comment about breaking the trucks to get a break, is not true with our department as we have a mechanic on duty through out the entire storm. If any breakdowns do happen, we usually have the parts in stock for common breakdowns, and if they will take a while to fix or are ones we do not have the parts on hand we have a couple extra trucks that can go out and plow.


 You are lucky,Most towns cannot afford any extra equipment anymore.The towns around here which are very expensive to live in (avg starter home $350,000) have to auction off a truck for a truck.
As far as hours, yes I agree, I had four large trucks with wings/spreaders etc on with the state,No Sleep! I've gone as long as 32 hours sitting in the drivers seat.
Funny how DOT Regulations dont include plowing contractors for this state???????


----------



## HighwayDept.

Oshkosh said:


> You are lucky,Most towns cannot afford any extra equipment anymore.The towns around here which are very expensive to live in (avg starter home $350,000) have to auction off a truck for a truck.
> As far as hours, yes I agree, I had four large trucks with wings/spreaders etc on with the state,No Sleep! I've gone as long as 32 hours sitting in the drivers seat.
> Funny how DOT Regulations dont include plowing contractors for this state???????


Only reason why we have extra trucks, is because we have more trucks then employees. When we do order a new truck, the old one either gets traded in or sold.


----------



## VAhighwayman

All in all...a number of things could have took place for that driver to run off the road...granted it could be of his mistake or has anyone thought of an on coming car or truck where the driver had to make a choice..hit the car or go off the road...or how about a kid on a sled...we all came across that at sometime or another...so look at it in another point of view..it could have been done for saftey issues.


----------



## JeepTJ00

I would have liked to have seen that recovery job.

Bob


----------



## AintNoFun

frostservices said:


> I`m not sure about there but around here there is no township's that have 14 guys working for them or even close to a million dollars in equipment. Most townships have 1 maybe 2 trucks a backhoe with loader a mower tractor and maybe a road grader they have one full time guy and sometimes a second part time. So I`m not sure what your referring to but it sounds more like city or county to me , if they have that much equipment or manpower. Try to get your facts straight before posting.
> Seth


those are my facts, skippy... love 'em or leave 'em


----------



## HighwayDept.

JeepTJ00 said:


> I would have liked to have seen that recovery job.
> 
> Bob


If that situation happened to us, we most likely would have pulled it back on to the road with one of our loaders and maybe the back hoe too. We would try that option first before calling in a wrecker as it would be cheaper to use our own equipment, then pay for a wrecker.


----------



## Winter Land Man

frostservices said:


> I`m not sure about there but around here there is no township's that have 14 guys working for them or even close to a million dollars in equipment. Most townships have 1 maybe 2 trucks a backhoe with loader a mower tractor and maybe a road grader they have one full time guy and sometimes a second part time. So I`m not sure what your referring to but it sounds more like city or county to me , if they have that much equipment or manpower. Try to get your facts straight before posting.
> Seth


In my 'town', in New England I think (most states or all), there arn't county Highway Departments, but State Highway (DOT) as well as Town Public Works. Well in my town there's six International and Ford plow trucks, a one-ton with plows, another one-ton they use for various things, a grader equipped with wings and a front plow, a loader with a plow and snowblower, an excavator, a pickup truck for the supervisor, a sidewalk tractor, and the Water Dept has a 1-ton with a plow, and so does the Cemetery Dept. The water Dept also has a backhoe, a big JD loader with a plow. The Sewer/Septic Treatmont Plant also has a 1-ton with a plow. There's 21 full-time employees (that's including Cemetery, Highway, and Water/Sewer Dept).

Honestly, we have only around 6,200 in my town, and it takes each driver around 4 hours to complete a route when plowing... and that's without breaks.

I know the town next to me only has like three big trucks, a 1-ton and a pickup. Takes them all day to get their plowing done.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here in NYS there is State DOT, County Highway and Town highway and if there is a village there is Village DPW. The State takes care of State Roads and Interstates, the County Maintains county roads(except for snow removal that they contract to the towns), the Town takes care of all the rest. The Village takes care of all streets in the Village Limits. Take for example my town has approx. population of 8500 people and includes one village. The Town Highway Dept has the following:

7 full-time employees plus a Superintendent and about 10 part-time employees
5 Tandem dumps with 12' oneways,double 14' wings and sanders
1 Single Axle with 12' oneway and double 12' wings and sander
2 Walters with V's and double wings
1 Single axle crew cab dump
3 pickups(one with plow)
Cat front end loader
Volvo grader
Case backhoe
Gradall
IR Vibratory Roller
20 ton equipment trailer
Dozer

The Village DPW has the following:
4 fulltime employees plus superintendent

2 single axle dumps with 12' oneways and 12' wings
3 pickups
Backhoe
JD Loader/ BLower
Street sweeper/Vac truck
Bobcats

As far as the mishap that is pictured, it could be any number of things but don't always blame the operator as the majority of accidents occur because of the general motoring public that is in a hurry to go shopping or talking on their cell phones and are not aware of their surroundings.


----------



## accipiter12

Do any of you guys have a law about cutting truckers off? I mean, you can get arrested here for aggressive/reckless driving but they made a new law about giving truckers plenty of room while you move over. We have a lot of problems here in this grand 'ol state with traffic and people cutting in front of trucks and causing big accidents.

Blake
WA


----------



## sawbones25

I can tell you from experience, the whole country has that problem. 

As far as out here in Maryland, I haven't heard of any laws on the books that differentiate between trucks and regular traffic. 
Maryland isn't exactly a "Pro Trucker" state though either...


----------



## Oshkosh

*No Law here*



accipiter12 said:


> Do any of you guys have a law about cutting truckers off? I mean, you can get arrested here for aggressive/reckless driving but they made a new law about giving truckers plenty of room while you move over. We have a lot of problems here in this grand 'ol state with traffic and people cutting in front of trucks and causing big accidents.
> 
> Blake
> WA


 Massachusetts isnt pro truck either.I ran triaxles for eight years all around Boston,talk about a bad place to run a truck.
As truckers we do have our own police force for busting our gonads every chance they can(call the D.O.T)! It is ALWAYS the trucks fault until proven otherwise here.Then after the accident is plastered all over the front page the results finding the trucker not at fault several days later will be on page twenty.....I sold all my trucks by the way.


----------



## DBL

everyone around here knows about penndot workers around here for every one guy working theres three standing around watching theyre shovel leaners but they are in the same bussiness were in so we have to give them some credit


----------



## andcon83

*My Public Works Dept......*

Since we are comparing Departments, my town has a population of 2500 and we run:
4- International six wheeler trucks, 3 with tilt ahead sanders which plow roads, and one that does two schools with V box sander.
A 2005 GMC one ton with 9'6" fisher V and V box sander.
A JCB backhoe with clam bucket, ditching bucket, and brush hog.
A MT Trackless with plow, blower, broom, and sickle bar.
A 1995 JD 544G loader. We have had a new one ordered since Sept. and salesman said 30-35 days...still no loader...and of course this is what I run, and I am sick of waiting.
And a lovely 2001 International Tri-axle Maggot Wagon with 20? yard Heli packer. Gotta love the trash business.

6 full time employees.

We are our own mechanics so we don't try to make things break. We are lucky to go a storm without someone getting stuck or blowing a hose on a truck. Sh*t happens. Just like the fella in the picture. We all have bad days.


----------



## 84deisel

If you look under the middle of that ditched truck ,you can see the belly blade and if anybody has ever used one before can tell you that all it takes is a good crack in the road and if there is no curb to stop you,off in the ditch you go.Done that been there.


----------



## dunedog

84deisel said:


> If you look under the middle of that ditched truck ,you can see the belly blade and if anybody has ever used one before can tell you that all it takes is a good crack in the road and if there is no curb to stop you,off in the ditch you go.Done that been there.


I've been lookin' but I don't see a belly blade  am I missing something here


----------



## William B.

There was a pic similar to that one on the front page of the Des Moines Register last month. Showed a state DOT truck stuck along side the road. The article said that he hit a slick spot and slid in. They used another truck to pull it out.

William


----------



## 84deisel

look right in front of the axel.it is black.Thats probably why the wheels are still on the ground.


----------



## DBL

i see it now too but i really want to know how he got in that situation its like he backed into the ditch


----------



## 04superduty

its funny how during a huge storm around here there will be 30 or more cars and suv's sliding off the road. then you look at how many plow trucks get stuck, and we are the ones out in the worst of it. makes you wonder.


----------



## lawnandplow42

that guy was probably getting road h*** and lost control.  

I've seen almost the same crash before, only without a plow and sander.


----------



## lawnandplow42

04superduty said:


> its funny how during a huge storm around here there will be 30 or more cars and suv's sliding off the road. then you look at how many plow trucks get stuck, and we are the ones out in the worst of it. makes you wonder.


thats true to a certain extent. I think most the people sliding off the road are the ones with only 2WD. As for the SUV's, they're just careless ppl and think they're SUV can handle anything.


----------



## C&J Snow Plowin

*That is A great Law!!*



accipiter12 said:


> Do any of you guys have a law about cutting truckers off? I mean, you can get arrested here for aggressive/reckless driving but they made a new law about giving truckers plenty of room while you move over. We have a lot of problems here in this grand 'ol state with traffic and people cutting in front of trucks and causing big accidents.
> 
> Blake
> WA


 I have drove over the road for 16 plus years and I have seen a lot of idiots out there. People think it's great to be driving a much smaller quicker projectile better nowen as their car, to zip in and out of trafic cut the truck off to get across 3 lanes of traffic to get to their exit and vice versa. Some folks do this just for "FUN"!!! I think that the law is a wonderful law!! All drivers should be more curtious drivers and there would be a lot less DEATH on our Nations Roadways.


----------



## Manfre

have fun gettin that out


----------



## C&J Snow Plowin

*Not Good*

Holly CRAP, now that makes for a BAD DAY!!!:crying:


----------



## ironjet

theres an intersection at the top right of the photo - looks like he may have taken turn too wide or slid enough to get the right side of the truck off road and then down the ditch . also looks like he rode the ditch from somewhere in front of the utility truck, trying to get to the intersection of that side road behind him..(just on the other side of the fence


----------



## My76f250

*town guys*

being a town guy isnt all that bad i did it for a while an now im going back. plowing town rodes is great because if people piss u off u can somewut plow em in a get away with it :bluebounc


----------

